# Want to win a safe and other prizes?



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Need a safe? Well here is your chance. For only $50 you can be the winner of a Browning gun safe with some AMAZING prizes inside. Winner will be drawn June 26th at the DU Fishing Derby. You DO NOT have to be present to win. If you would like a ticket get with me or contact Jordynn @ 435-880-7002 and we will get you your tickets


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bump the tickets are going fast. so dont wast any more time


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it getting closer guys come on some awesome stuff in side


----------

